# UML in Eclipse in Code umsetzen



## gadget (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Angeblich gibt es für Eclipse ein Plugin das man installieren kann um in Eclipse UML Diagramme zu erstellen und diese dann anschließend in Source Code "übersetzen" zu lassen.

Weiß jemand wie dieses Plugin heißt?
Kann man das über die interne Update Funktion installieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

Omondo, eUML sowie ein noch nicht releastes Projekt der Eclipse.Tools


----------



## gadget (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir Omondo als Zip runtergeladen.
Den Inhalt von features und plugins habe ich in die entsprechenden Eclipse Verzeichnisse kopiert.

Da sich da nichts getan hat habe ich es nochmal mit Hilfe des jar Files installiert. Erfolgreich 
Es sllte also in Eclipse verfügbar sein.

Es tut mir leid, aber ich finde dieses Omondo nirgends in Eclipse?

Wie kann ich es verwenden?

Für eine kurze Beschreibung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## gadget (28. Mai 2007)

mmh, also so ganz richtig installiert ist es glaub ich doch noch nicht.
denn laut Dokumentation muss man erst ein Package erstellen und kann dann über "New" -> "Other" -> UML Diagramm ein Diagramm auswählen. Das gibt es bei mir jedoch nicht. Weiß jemand weiter?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## gadget (28. Mai 2007)

okay, also wenn ich eclipse zusammen mit omondo runterlade und ausführe kann ich Diagramme erstellen.
Aber wieso geht das Setup mit der Jar Datei nicht?

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2007)

Ich empfehle dir den Update Manager zu verwenden. Damit wird verhindert das du inkompatible Versionen mischst und dafür gesorgt das alle Abhängikeiten erfüllt sind.


----------



## Gast (2. Jun 2007)

bloß scheint es für Omondo keine Update-URL zu geben.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jun 2007)

Dann nimm halt eUML. Ich glaube bei Omondo tut sich eh nicht mir viel seit der Chefentwickler sich den Code geschnappt hat und mit eUML angefangen hat.


----------

